# Quittieren von Meldungen bei WinCC-Flexible.



## Tigerkroete (27 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
also das mit den Bitmeldungen habe ich schonmal hinbekommen.

Wie läuft das nun mit dem Quittieren? Ich habe ein TP177A, wenn nun eine Meldung erscheint, öffnet sich das Meldefenster, worin auch die entsprechende Meldung steht. Doch wie läuft das jetzt mit der Quittierung?

Ein entsprechender Button ist nicht dort. Nach der Hilfe muss ich mir anscheinend selbst einen Funktionsbutton anlegen. Also habe ich eine Schaltfläche Namens "Quittierung" erstellt. Unter Funktionen wählte ich "MeldeanzeigeQuittiereMeldung" aus, doch was trage ich bei "Bildobjekt" ein? Jedenfalls könnte ich gar nichts auswählen, da nichts wählbares da ist. Muss ich mir erst noch irgendwo etwas anlegen?

Danke und Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## HolleHonig (27 Juli 2006)

Hi, du kannst bei deiner Meldeanzeige unter "Eigenschaften" - "Anzeige" die Schaltfläche "Quittieren" auswählen. Damit müsste deine Quittierung dann funktionieren.


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 Juli 2006)

Du hast recht. Habe den Button eingefügt. Wenn jetzt die Meldung kommt, erscheint das Meldefester mit Quttierungsbutton. Wenn ich ihn betätige passiert aber nichts. Was sollte eigentlich passieren? Unter Quittierung verstehe ich eine zur Kenntnissnahme. Hätte jetzt erwarten, dass eine Art Häkchen kommt oder das Meldefenster verschwindet, aber es passiert nichts.
Kann, sollte oder muss ich hinter dem Quttierungsbutton eine Variable hinterlegen, um wiederum etwas zu setzen?
Bin mir momentan nicht 100%ig der Bedeutung dieses Buttons bewusst.

Vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## HolleHonig (27 Juli 2006)

Quittieren heisst Kenntnissnahme, da hast du vollkommen recht. Zum einen hilft dir bestimmt (wenn nicht schon bereits gemacht) ein Blick in die WinCCflexible-Hilfe. Zum anderen kannst du mal unter "Meldungen"-"Einstellungen"-"Meldeklassen" deiner Quittierung ne Farbe verpassen. Dann siehste ja, ob was passiert. Achso, hast du deine Meldung als "Fehler" oder als "Warnung" erstellt?


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 Juli 2006)

Also, hatte die Meldung als Fehler erstellt, da sie quittiert werden muss. An den Farben kann ich stellen was ich will, auch blinkend, aber am TP bleibt alles unverändert. Seit ich aber unter Meldefenster->Eigenschaften->Spalten->Zustand ein Häkchen gemacht habe, steht bei meiner Meldung wenigstens, ob sie gekommen ist oder gegangen oder quittiert usw., das würde so ja auch reichen.
Natürlich benutze ich parallel immer die Hilfe, doch werde selten richtig schlau daraus. Z.B. durchstöbere ich gerade die Hilfe nach der Quittierungsvariablen. Ich finde dort aber nur, dass man eine anlegen kann und dass man damit ein Meldebit zurücksetzen kann. Nur leider finde ich nicht, wie das ganze geht.

Falls das jemand weiß, wäre ich für Mitteilung dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Tigerkroete (28 Juli 2006)

Ich hab´s gefunden.
Die meisten wissen es bestimmt, aber für diejenigen, die es nicht wissen:

Bei den "Eigenschaften" von den "Bitmeldungen" muss man unter "Allgemein" zunächst eine Meldegruppe auswählen. Ist das geschehen, kann man unter Eigenschaften eine Quittiervariable schreiben und/oder lesen.

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der die Hilfe von Siemens unzureichend findet?
Ich hatte jetzt schon mehrere Fälle, in denen ich nach z.B. einer bestimmten Funktion gesucht habe. In der Hilfe konnte ich dann auch schnell finden, was diese Funktion alles dolles kann usw. aber oft wird nie beschrieben, wie man so etwas anlegt oder wo man das beschriebene findet. Es wird für den Laien zu viel vorausgesetzt finde ich.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## HolleHonig (28 Juli 2006)

OK, mal wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke.
Stimmt schon, die Siemens-Hilfe ist teilweise echt net so der Brüller. Aber dafür gibts ja dieses Forum :s1:


----------



## knabi (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo, an einem ähnlichen Problem arbeite ich auch gerade. Wenn ich eine Meldung als "Fehler" parametriere, klappt's mittlerweile gut, Hilfe- und Quittierschaltfläche sind da und funktionieren. Die gleiche Meldung als Warnung parametriert läuft jedoch nirgendwo auf, weder auf dem TP noch in der RT-Simulation ist sie zu sehen. Gibt's da irgendwelche Hinweise?

@Tigerkroete: Da hast Du wohl recht, die Online-Hilfe ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Besser sind da die von SIEMENS bereitgestellten Ausbildungsunterlagen, das sind aber tausende von Seiten...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tigerkroete (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo Holger. 
Hast Du auch in Deiner Meldeklasse  die Quittierung bei Warnungen eingeschaltet?

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## biker01 (1 August 2006)

@ Tigerkroete

Zu WinCC flexible Hilfe: Wer des lesen mächtig ist ........

Ist halt doch kein Programm für Hausfrauen ......


Gruss Andy

:twisted:


----------



## chefkoch (3 August 2006)

@Biker01

Bist ganz schön hochnäsig!
Du kannst auch normal reden, den Hunde die Bellen beißen nicht.:sw9: 

Gruß Martin


----------



## alexhhf (14 August 2006)

Hallo.

@ Tigerkroete

Hab gerade das gleiche Problem. 
Dahin zu kommen wie Tigerkroete beschrieben hat ging ja recht einfach nur häng ich jetzt irgendwie.
Hab die Meldungen wie beschrieben angelegt nur bleiben die Felder für die Quittiervariable bei mir ausgegraut egal was ich mach. Muss noch irgendwas eingestellt oder eine besondere Variable angelegt werden? 



Tigerkroete schrieb:


> Ich hab´s gefunden.
> Die meisten wissen es bestimmt, aber für diejenigen, die es nicht wissen:
> 
> Bei den "Eigenschaften" von den "Bitmeldungen" muss man unter "Allgemein" zunächst eine Meldegruppe auswählen. Ist das geschehen, kann man unter Eigenschaften eine Quittiervariable schreiben und/oder lesen.


 
grüße alex.


----------

